# Grip Enhancers



## arnisandyz (Aug 11, 2006)

Trugrip, AGrip, Skateboard Tape, 3M Non-skid tape, Houge slip-ons, Bike inner tube, Checkering, Stipling, Bedliner, etc....

What have you tried on your handgun grip?

I usually go with skateboard tape. Theres a skate shop close to my office and they give me all the scraps I need. My buddy thinks its too abrasive and uses the A-Grip which is a soft fuzzy felt material, that grabs with pressure. For my competition guns I use straight skateboard tape but I'm considering using the A-Grip for my carry gun (or a combination of A-Grip and skateboard tape) since it doesnt grab the fabric as much.


----------



## Drac (Aug 11, 2006)

I have had the Houge slip-on  on a couple of my weapons..No complaints...Yes, improved grip...


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 11, 2006)

Right now I have skateboard tape, actually it's 3-M step tape (same difference), stuck all over my pistols and knives.  I really like the abrasive feel.  That said, I intend to try the A-grip just to see how it feels.  I just haven't gotten around to gettin one yet.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Mostly skateboard tape here.  Even on my super duper high end 1911, I've covered up the FS checkering with it.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Skateboard tape on my rifle.  I like the feel it gives me.  I place it only on the back of the grip.  It helps me make sure I have the same grip with every shot.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 12, 2006)

On my 1911, I have it on the frontstrap, MSH, where the palm of my off-hand contacts the side and under the trigger guard. I also have those Falcon skateboard textured grips. I used to have it on the sides of my carry gun but it was abrasive on my skin and my clothes clinged to it.  I only have it on the frontstrap now.

Not all grip tape is created equally. I'm finding that the BlackMagic brand of skate tape is superior to the other tapes I've tried (never tried the 3M safety tape). The colored tapes are too thick, coarse and grabby. The BlackMagic has a slightly finer grain. Never tried it, but I hear the Trugrips are somewhat strechy and more plyable.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Skateboard tape on my rifle.  I like the feel it gives me.  I place it only on the back of the grip.  It helps me make sure I have the same grip with every shot.



Thought about adding a patch of Agrip on the stock of my rifle to be sure I get the same cheekweld everytime. Agrip would feel pretty good, warm and fuzzy.  Don't think I need it though, nose to the charging handle seems to be working good...hmm maybe a small piece on the charging handle!?

Its hard not to experiment with grip tape. it works so well and its cheap and if you don't like it you can take it off. I heard that some people that even get high dollar guns forgo the checkering for griptape. I heard one 1911 custom builder even puts in a recess on the front strap for the tape to fit into.

By the way, here are a few tips (if you don't know them already) I helped my buddy wrap his glock, and it was too abrasive for him. We knocked down some areas with sandpaper to lesson the grip texture and fine tuned it for him. If you want to do a full wrap, wrap the gun with masking tape, I like the blue painters tape. You can add pieces on to it to your liking, then it will come off in one piece to use as a template. You will still have to make a few relief cuts where it bends in tight angles but at least its a good starting point.


----------



## AzQkr (Aug 14, 2006)

I've used wet/dry sandpaper on the front strap of my 1911's ocassionally.

Buddy of mine made a template of it which I still have so I can duplicate the exact size needed. It goes under the grips, and has holes punches where it sits over the grip screw inserts in the frame to keep it tight.

My carry SA 1911 has it, the sightless 45 gov training gun has it as well. It wears out after a few years and is easily replaced.

Brownie


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't use grip enhancers on my 3rd (and beyond) generation Glocks, simply because the grip feels just right.  

On 1st and 2nd generation Glocks, though, I've used Arotek's "Aro-Sock" grip.  As their page shows, it doesn't add any real bulk to the grip, and has a nice, tacky feel.  

http://www.arotek.com/Secondary%20Pages/ProdAroSock.htm

It's also only six bucks.  

On m pistols that have removable grip panels, I use Hogue's rubber replacement grips.  These also don't add any bulk, unlike the Handalls or the Pachmayr grips.  

In the past, I've used Decal grips, but always ended up removing them, simply because they didn't feel right.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 15, 2006)

the black wet/dry sandpaper is a good idea, especially the cloth type. It would be less grabby than skateboard tape but still offer a good grip. I would bet a blast of Super 77 spray adhesive on the backside would help keep it in place.

thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Glock's fit my hands so well that I do not really need to enhance my grip.
I guess I am just lucky that way! :ultracool 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Thought about adding a patch of Agrip on the stock of my rifle to be sure I get the same cheekweld everytime. Agrip would feel pretty good, warm and fuzzy.  Don't think I need it though, nose to the charging handle seems to be working good...hmm maybe a small piece on the charging handle!?



hhmmmmm...interesting as the placement of my cheek piece is something I struggle with.  Must go and experiment, maybe after nationals.  Thanks Andy.


----------

